# Taking an Arabian to a dressage show?



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Gorgeous horse! I say pin the tail up and go for it!! And be sure to let us know how you do!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry, but cut it. It's not gaining you any points in the Arab ring. It sounds like you have already made up your mind, though.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Interesting question, and I'm not a lot of help..my Arab had a long tail, but only to the ground, and I left it, did her mane in a crest braid, and we were good to go.

I don't know if there is anything in the rules, about pinning the tail, I knwo my last trainer was dead against it, told me that it was illegal to braid or otherwise 'mess' with a tail...but turns out that she told me a lot of bovine excrement than was not true :x

Getting to 2nd level is quite the achievement, so if you are starting in Basic or Training, then go ahead and see what response you get from the judge...

I'm interested to read what other responses you get


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

pin it if you can. if not then leave it be. I know how hard it is to grow a tail like that and the amount of work. to cut that much off just for a few shows would kill me. it take months if not years to grow a tail like that!!!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If you want your cake and eat it you'll have to find a way to pin it up that looks tidy


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

You could get a fake tail the proper length, and braid the real tail up inside it.

I would still take the excess off....hold it up and trim at ground level, so it is ground level when he holds it up.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

IMO a long tail doesn't look pretty once it gets dirty. I would trim to the fetlock. Saves you a lot of extra time in grooming as well, which may not seem important to you now, but life happens and time becomes critical. Doesn't need to be as dramatic as a 'hunter cut'.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Bedhead said:


> I was kinda on the fence about if I should post this here or in the dressage board, but it's specifically about grooming (specifically my horse's tail), I'm going to put it here; if it's the wrong board, I apologize.
> 
> Anyway, I primarily show in the AHA pleasure classes (prior it was saddleseat, now my gelding is being retrained to do Hunter Pleasure, as well as continuing in side saddle); The AHA judges like long tails on horses. When I say long, I mean I horse's tail drags ~2 feet on the ground when braided (It carries more when it's down and he's moving)
> 
> ...


Lol at the last bit.

It's not an AHA thing, it's the classes you are showing in.

AHA has a sport horse section...

My trainer shows Arabs/HA (WarmbloodX) in hand and in dressage very successfully.

They do expect a "sport horse look" but may be a little more understanding.

I would personally cut it but if you are dead set against it then I would pin it up neatly. Make it look braided and professional not "ah I can't keep this off the ground!". Not that you want braided but it seems like your best option.

Or leave it loose, I wouldn't do a tail bag.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

greentree said:


> You could get a fake tail the proper length, and braid the real tail up inside it.
> 
> I would still take the excess off....hold it up and trim at ground level, so it is ground level when he holds it up.


Great idea!


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Why ask if you don't care what people think or how you place? If your going to show in a show then follow the rules and be clean, neat, and tidy, by the photo your not in proper clothing.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

GreySorrel said:


> Why ask if you don't care what people think or how you place? If your going to show in a show then follow the rules and be clean, neat, and tidy, by the photo your not in proper clothing.


I think she's wondering if she'll be disqualified.


----------



## Bedhead (Aug 4, 2013)

Greentree; you are correct- if no one tells me "you HAVE to cut it if you want to compete" then I'm not going to. That is a *brilliant* idea with the fake tail- I didn't even consider that since the AHA doesn't allow fake tails, but if it's a USEF show then as long as they allow it I'd be golden.

This is, admittedly, more an in-the-future thing. 1) I'm growing out his bridle path so he's currently rocking the equestrian equivalent of a bowl cut until it folds over (it's been six months ;.; and it still stands straight up), so I'm not going anywhere for a while, at least until it's long enough to do a running braid to blend it in with the rest of him 2) I'm mostly just setting feelers. I may show him dressage, I may not, but if I do then I want to have the tail situation handled before then.

@kigerQueen you are also correct; my trainer grew his tail out for 5 years, and then I've taken it over the past three. He's not exactly gifted in the hair department so I don't want to cut it for something I may not end up enjoying, if I don't have too. I'm too far in to toss in the towel on a whim, haha

@greysorrel as EponaLynn said, I'm wondering if I'd even be allowed to show, since I'm not clear on the grooming rules; all the photos I've seen have had the tails cut, and if it's just because it's the _standard_ and not the hard and fast rule, the prospect of someone giving me a funny look about his tail isn't going to bother me in the slightest. It's not "eh, you can all go take a hike" (though I understand it might have come across as such when being read), just a "it's not going to stop me if I want to do this and am allowed, even if it's not exactly conventional". And I mean, yes I'm not concerned about placing as long as my score was increasing with each ride, but I mean it more in a way that I'm not going out to be The Best Dressage Rider To Ever Dressage. I'd just do some low level classes, have some fun with it, and if I want to get serious about pursuing up the levels and "be a dressage rider" rather than someone who's just happening to show dressage at the time, then I'll reevaluate the situation. At the moment I'm not super ambitious, it's just something else to do and try our hand at.

Also that photo isn't from a rated show or event that needed formal attire, it's just the first thing I got my hands on that is a photo detailing what his tail looks like; I wouldn't dare compete at an actual show in a tank top (I'm like 98% sure they wouldn't even let you in the ring if you're not up to par anyway). Everything else would be in order, I'm just curious about the tail situation. I wouldn't dare go out there and be straight up disrespectful in my presentation, but as said in my first post I want my cake and I want to eat it too, ****, so I'm scoping out if there's a middle ground.

As for cutting it shorter to make it easier to maintain; I'd still be keeping it braided and bagged outside of shows to keep it clean, so that wouldn't really affect my workload much other than shortening my braiding time a little (which I'm quick with the tails now). I get the best of both worlds because his tail is actually thin, but it poofs just enough that it looks voluminous, so it's much easier to handle than it may seen at first glance. As long as it's maintained properly it's not that much extra work.

No matter what I ended up doing, the tail would be presentable when I stepped into the ring; maybe not _the standard_ (and by that I mean cut), but it would be neat (I'm really tempted to just go the fake tail route though, that will pretty much just nip the issue in the bud); It would be braided appropriately at the top along the tail bone, and depending on what I find as I get closer to it, either the rest of it will be left hanging down, I'll figure out how to pin it, do the fake tail (which again, is quickly starting to look like the best idea) or something else.

As the consensus seems (for the most part) to be "try it and see what happens", as I would just be doing the lower levels, at least at first, if I do try it I guess I'll just wing it and see what happens. As I get closer to deciding if I want to or not, I'll probably scope out some dressage shows and talk to some judges about it. However since this is more of a vague hypothetical in-the-future, I figured I'd check with y'all in case someone knew off hand it was a firm yes/no.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

reconsidered my post.


----------



## Fantelle (Oct 26, 2015)

greentree said:


> I would still take the excess off....hold it up and trim at ground level, so it is ground level when he holds it up.


^ agreed


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

What area of Texas are you in? 

If you do a test at an Arabian show, then you can get an idea how the judges feel about his tail down. If it is just wrong, it should show up in the comments.
I cannot remember any tails dragging in all the Arabian dressage shows that I showed in, though. (Admittedly, my memory is not the best.....funny, though, I can still call the 2005 Training test 4 from memory, lol!)


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I had a friend who showed her Morgan in dressage with a long, ground-dragging trail like that with no issues... until she got up to the tests that required a rein back  But as far as it affecting scores, it did not, and she did the USDF/USEF recognized shows. If she ever got any comments from the peanut gallery it wasn't enough to bother her.

I feel much the same way about my horse's long mane. Luckily I can put it up in a running braid and no one even looks twice at it at the level I ride (1st level, locally recognized) but if I were expected to pull it and put it up in button braids I would opt not to show instead 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

If you are going to continue to show in AHA shows, DON'T cut that tail. TX (Region 9) is probably the toughest Region to show in, in the entire country. I've also shown in Region 1, 2, 7 & 11 and the competition was not as stiff as Region 9. The least little thing can make the difference in a subjective class (like Pleasure or Halter). 

When showing in outside shows, frequently there is a clause about showing to "breed standard" which means if AHA doesn't allow a fake tail in the breed shows, you may not use one in another show. Check your rules before you spend that kind of money. 

Most of the Dressage people I know don't also do Main Ring classes at the Arab shows so they do bang the tail, but if you really still want to show Main Ring, then don't do it.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> If you are going to continue to show in AHA shows, DON'T cut that tail. TX (Region 9) is probably the toughest Region to show in, in the entire country. I've also shown in Region 1, 2, 7 & 11 and the competition was not as stiff as Region 9. The least little thing can make the difference in a subjective class (like Pleasure or Halter).
> 
> When showing in outside shows, frequently there is a clause about showing to "breed standard" which means if AHA doesn't allow a fake tail in the breed shows, you may not use one in another show. Check your rules before you spend that kind of money.
> 
> Most of the Dressage people I know don't also do Main Ring classes at the Arab shows so they do bang the tail, but if you really still want to show Main Ring, then don't do it.


So is this a tail growing contest?? "Excuse me, Judge, why did Ibn Hairey place above my mare Bint Gotta Trot?"

"Because his tail was 6 feet on the ground, and hers is only 2 feet....." 

No wonder our breed has image problems.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

greentree said:


> So is this a tail growing contest?? "Excuse me, Judge, why did Ibn Hairey place above my mare Bint Gotta Trot?"
> 
> "Because his tail was 6 feet on the ground, and hers is only 2 feet....."
> 
> No wonder our breed has image problems.


LOL! I totally agree with you but when every horse in the ring is performing at pretty much the same level, it's appearance that's the tie breaker and a banged tail looks pretty out of place in the Main Ring. I actually HATE those little wisps that are called "tails" that are dragging 2 and 3 feet behind the horse, to step on when backing or the exhibitor behind you who gets too close to step on, etc etc. I never cared for it, but when I showed in Region 9 and at USN, I promise I never had a banged tail. Now? The one stallion I had, is now a gelding and showing happily outside of AHA shows with a banged tail and no one cares.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

If you are seriously considering a fake tail, doesn't it rather defeat the purpose of keeping the natural tail excessively long? Go figure?


----------



## Bedhead (Aug 4, 2013)

No, because then I wouldn't have to worry about the excess length being an issue at the USEF shows, but still have a long tail at the AHA main ring shows. In theory it sounded like a good, happy medium. 

However that idea might be shot down if there's a "must adhere to breed standards" clause, since AHA doesn't do the fake ones.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I would START with dressage at AHA shows, anyway, if I were you. You are already there.....


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Bedhead said:


> No, because then I wouldn't have to worry about the excess length being an issue at the USEF shows, but still have a long tail at the AHA main ring shows. In theory it sounded like a good, happy medium.
> 
> However that idea might be shot down if there's a "must adhere to breed standards" clause, since AHA doesn't do the fake ones.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If there's a "must" for adhering to breed standards that would be new to me. I've heard people suggest that it's OK to do things that are less traditional, but still allowed in the rules, when it is typical for that breed (like keeping a mane or tail long for certain breeds) but never heard of it being used in a limiting way (such as not being able to use a false tail that would otherwise be allowed) If you do look it up and find such a rule be sure to let us know 

I'd personally not bother with the expense and hassle of a false tail, whether or not there is such a rule. The judge can't disqualify you or mark you down for a long tail unless it affects the movement (as it might in rein back).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

greentree said:


> I would START with dressage at AHA shows, anyway, if I were you. You are already there.....


I agree with this.

I show Region 14, which appears much less competitive (I can show my little sport horse mare in hunter pleasure, and beat horses that are showing strictly main ring hunter pleasure). I keep a shortened tail since my mare is outside 24/7 in a wooded field. So a tail bag is out of the question for now (though I want it one since it's greying out).

I think I saw you mention braiding the tail? I don't know how it is at AHA dressage shows (since there are only 2 AHA shows that have Dressage classes available: regionals and the regionals pre show they call Silverama), but in Dressage shows outside of AHA you do not braid the tails. My former boss/person who taught me most of what I know always kept a banged tail (what they call trimming it to the fetlocks) and would do some light shaving around the tail head to give a neat appearance when the horse lifted it's tail. Don't know if rules have changed since I've only been to one low level dressage show with my mare, but there were no braided tails.

Sorry that doesn't help much! I'm glad our region isn't that competitive that I need to grow Izzie's tail out that long! It would never happen right now!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Some judges can be blind to breeds other than those appearing to be "out of the norm".


----------



## AlKhamsa (Feb 16, 2016)

I googled this quickly, for my response. I do know that intricate braiding can take up some length of the tail. I don't know exactly how much. But it also keeps the tail neat. Perhaps you can pick up some tips from this blog:

Braymere Custom Saddlery: Hunter braids, part two


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Al Khamsa- While this thread is months old... I also need to post. Dressage horses should *not* have their tails braided. Judges look down on it, and many horses will hold a braided tail tensely which will impact a dressage score. 

You can pull or clip the side of the tail to help it look better if you are a dedicated dressage rider... but in the case of an arab, I would strongly discourage it. Wetting/hair spraying the tail, and wrapping the strays down and removing just before would be the neatest way to tame a tail. But unless a person is showing rated, a clean and brushed out tail should suffice.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I've ridden my Arabs in the lower dressage classes and from what I've seen a long tail shouldn't be a problem. My gelding's tail wasn't as long as your horse, but I never got dinged for it.


----------



## AlKhamsa (Feb 16, 2016)

Dehda01 said:


> Al Khamsa- While this thread is months old... I also need to post. Dressage horses should *not* have their tails braided. Judges look down on it, and many horses will hold a braided tail tensely which will impact a dressage score.
> 
> You can pull or clip the side of the tail to help it look better if you are a dedicated dressage rider... but in the case of an arab, I would strongly discourage it. Wetting/hair spraying the tail, and wrapping the strays down and removing just before would be the neatest way to tame a tail. But unless a person is showing rated, a clean and brushed out tail should suffice.



Thanks for the input, I will definitely keep that in mind.


----------

